

Ruby 2.2.0 Time#parse TZ-related regression - audionerd
https://byparker.com/blog/2014/ruby-2-2-0-time-parse-localtime-regression

======
jzwinck
The article says this means Ruby hasn't followed Semantic Versioning, but that
should be no surprise because Ruby already told us [1]:

"MINOR: increased every christmas, may be API incompatible."

[1] [https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2013/12/21/ruby-version-
po...](https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2013/12/21/ruby-version-policy-
changes-with-2-1-0/)

~~~
ploxiln
Yup. If he "was working on adding Ruby 2.2.0 support to Jekyll" that assumes
that Jekyll which works with Ruby 2.1.0 doesn't already work with Ruby 2.2.0.

And if he's maintaining something significant in Ruby, how is he not aware
that Ruby breaks compatibility even in patch releases...

~~~
zdrummond
Because knowing about something is not the same as being happy with it.

He didn't say, 'Oh my, I had no idea they would break things in a patch
release'. What he did say was: 'Ugh.' and I agree with him.

